# Betta t-shirts anybody? ;D



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

Today i started a site 
Im selling shirts with graphics on them (made by yours truely) for what i think is a pretty good price. I only have a few designs on there, but check it out! www.OfBland.webs.com

AND...
i have a design with by beloved betta Stitch on it 








Just for you guys, im offering the option to have your fishies on a shirt! :O:O
If you want i can change/get rid of the words and add whatever you want on there.
and you get a discount!
Because this is a custom shirt, which is normally $17, the discount price is $15.00 (includes shipping)
The offer is valid until the 31st 
You need this password to get the discount/customs: MooseFeetz.
Instructions are on the website, if theres any confusion feel free to PM me.


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

wow, that's really cool! i'll probably get one ^^


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Id definatly get the Green Eyed monster cuz I have Green eyes... but noo mollah at the moment


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

that is such a cool idea!


----------

